# Pregnant doe behavior



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

JessaLynn's post got me thinking. I've seen it brought up several times about hormones and pregnant does. What sort of behavior might pop up from pregnant does that might freak out a newbie like me? It's been pretty interesting seeing how these does react to the teaser now that most of them are bred. First of all, the buck seems to know they are bred. I have a hard time even getting him to sniff them. They used to run like crazy when he'd come by, but now they hardly pay any attention to him. I panic everytime I see a doe flick her tail or mount another doe, but the buck doesn't seem to see the signs as encouragement. He does make sure to check out the one open doe every day. I'm waiting on one more doe to see if she comes back in and then I will be taking the teaser home. What kind of strange behavior can I expect if any?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have found that at the 1 to 1 1/2 month mark they will get less interested in food and kind of look at you funny when you go out to feed. All mine are due with in days of eachother (this is not usual for me) so I really noticed it this year when for like 2-3 days they didnt eat their grain really at all and left hay in the feeders. 

It freaks me out every year and then I remember its normal. - they go back to eating with gusto within a couple days 

I take it like a "morning sickness" sort of thing.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

At the end they will kind of drift away from the herd and I usually freak out like they are sick because its not normal then I remember they are preggy! Won't eat when it gets closer....but most of my girls munch with the hour of delivering...well the girls we had kid in the summer. These spring girls we will have to see...some have kidded with us, but a bunch are new kidding here!


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

I have one that sits on her rear end kind of like a dog. She's more comfy that way apparently and she does it only when she's expecting. She starts doing about a month into her gestation. She also gets more aggressive about food. She doesn't share at all and I have to feed them separately.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah a couple of mine sit like that too, even when they're not preggo.
Generally they never miss a meal unless it's shortly before kidding. Most of them will stand off by themselves, the kids literally jockeying for position.They seem to look at kidding barn.
One time I brought one into her stall, it was as if she just wanted to make sure it was ready, turned around & charged back out.
She had them the next day.
I look for shiney udder & or goo. Thats when they get put up.


----------

